# JGL - Jackgreen Limited



## chennyleeeee (27 June 2006)

Im not particularly interested in this stock, nor do I have an invested interest. But I was told by a friend that he has and I've been looking at it for a while.
The stock price has gone up since he brought it at 22 cents. And the fundamentals are showing positive signs. However I just dont think the margins are high enough for it to go into profitability at the moment. However time may change and expenses will no doubt decrease when they have a big enough customer base. However I just dont want to hop on board just yet.


Info.

Essentially they provide electricity but they source it from environmentally friendly sources such as wind and etc. They go around different people's houses trying to convert their providers to them. They even came to my house and we said no, haha so I dont noe how effective they are overall. Well this thread is just a food for thought.

Cheers

CHEN


----------



## PorscheACE (29 June 2006)

Heard its a good stock. Few friends and my stock broker told me to buy in when it was 24 cents. They said big things for this company and my stock broker told me to put my house on it!!! Should have listened 

Another positive...Babcock & Brown own 10% of this company...and they aren't stupid!

Good luck...am considering buying in? Not sure when...any suggestions?


----------



## moses (2 July 2006)

I believe WiseOwl recommended it as a Spec Buy today.


----------



## PorscheACE (21 August 2006)

*JACKGREEN (JGL) - Trading Holt???*

Jackgreen (JGL) announced Trading Holt today ? Any idea why?

Share price has been fluctuating last few days...any thoughts to why the company might be on a trading holt?

Hopefully good news!


----------



## Dr Stock (21 August 2006)

I think they are raising capital and planning to expand operations into SA and then into QLD.

I am keeping an eye on this one as well.


----------



## PorscheACE (22 August 2006)

ANNOUNCEMENT - RAISING CAPITAL 7.7Million @ 27cents a share to fund future expansion growth into other states.

Do you think this is a good move? How will the share price be affected? This is quite a volatile share...any harsh news and this shares a gonna!


----------



## trader (13 October 2006)

Drop down to be low 20 cents with very little interest, sitting there for over a month, now alot of buying interest and upward movement in share price.
Due for next ann in a week or so and could have reached cash positive, maybe thats why the interest. This stock moves quickly, double my money last time on it.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (13 October 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Drop down to be low 20 cents with very little interest, sitting there for over a month, now alot of buying interest and upward movement in share price.
> Due for next ann in a week or so and could have reached cash positive, maybe thats why the interest. This stock moves quickly, double my money last time on




I first caught wind of this share in this months Smart Investor comic,p.99 .If quite an interesting share ,the write up seems upbeat for a takeover target,or so I beleive. Looking at the graphs ,it does look ripe for the picking.BNB seem to have their fingers wrapped around 11.3% of this share,and taking into account BBW(psuedonym might be incorrect???)  ,it makes me wonder is it just


----------



## trader (13 October 2006)

In their annual report the director even mentions this and I have never seen so much buying by directors, which is a very good sign, unless of coures the directors are stupid or are they trying to tell us something.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (14 October 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> In their annual report the director even mentions this and I have never seen so much buying by directors, which is a very good sign, unless of coures the directors are stupid or are they trying to tell us something.




There's another share Chalmers Transport based in Melbourne & Brizzy where the board members virtually own the company .Loosely speaking JGL does have that shine of being GREEN,and most probably attracts the enviromentally conscious green traders.Hmmmmmmmmmmm who coined that  term windmill farms????? Interesting share at 18-19 cents. I need to turn some more pages and keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Dukey (14 October 2006)

Dunno anything about this mob - but sounds interesting - yep I'm a greeny at heart. Heres the web address - wasn't listed in comsec.

http://www.jackgreen.com.au/


----------



## billhill (14 October 2006)

The state energy company over hear in WA has had a 450% increase in demand for electricity sourced from non-greenhouse renewable energy in the last month or so. They attribute this to Al Gores recent film an inconvenient truth. see source below.

http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=29&ContentID=9690

Obtaining electricity from a renewable source over here increases cost by about 25%. Jackgreen matches Non renewable prices so has even more pulling power for consumers. This may be the reason for the movement of the share in the last couple of days.

As long as the other energy companies do not trump it. I think jackgreen has enormous growth potential mainly due to increased awareness of global warming.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (14 October 2006)

billhill said:
			
		

> The state energy company over hear in WA has had a 450% increase in demand for electricity sourced from non-greenhouse renewable energy in the last month or so. They attribute this to Al Gores recent film an inconvenient truth. see source below.
> 
> http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=29&ContentID=9690
> 
> ...




At the end of the day its the punters like you and me that decide whether to buy this power let alone the share that makes the world go round. Personally I like the share -will it take off???? BBW are in the same mixer.


----------



## billhill (14 October 2006)

Wait for a price on carbon and its a matter of when not if and this share like every other renewable one will finally have the level playing field it deserves. It will be open season.


----------



## trader (16 October 2006)

JGL has signed up Randwick council so that its residents can convert to green
power , also I have heard campbelltown council is next, if they can do this to a few more councils this company will boom. Quarterly results due thursday.


----------



## trader (2 May 2007)

Has its funding now in place, share price will slowly move up. Very good
money making stock if you watch the signs, moves slowly first than jumps.


----------



## TheRage (28 June 2007)

Anyone holding. I have quitely been watching this one. Trading halt at the moment. My gut feeling tells me this will a rights issue looking for more capital. Hunter Hall Limited recently bought 6 million shares off market which should be keeping the bank look pretty but I get this feeling that something else is going on especially on the announcement back a week or so ago about the company forecast lower earnings due to hedging problems on the price of electricity. I really hope this is not the case because it seems Green energy is the place to be for a specie these days. The reason I like this stock more than some of the other environmentally friendly stocks is that it already has a history of sales and the whole country is loving green at the moment. The thing that I don't like is that the sales have been fairly flat due to back end processing problems of accounts there by diverting resources away from marketing.


----------



## hambo (10 December 2009)

10 Dec 2009 
Well look at todays price! 0.045 
If they come out clean in the NSW supreme court on the 18 Dec they will be Dangerous.

Hambo


----------

